# Buy Rv Antifreeze At ?????



## whatdayasay

Where is a good place to buy RV antifreeze ? I didn't see it at Wal-Mart today.


----------



## dougdogs

did you ask at Wal-mart?? I have always gotten mine there. They usually charge a dollar lees than RV shops.

Any super-walmarts near you?


----------



## GarethsDad

At wally world look near the auto/boating section, mine had it on the bottom shelf for $3.49 gal. I used 1.5 gals using the pump winterizing kit and had the water heater in bypass. James


----------



## 2500Ram

Wally world, 2 gallons. Did it 2 weeks ago


----------



## Lmbevard

I got mine on sale at Manards last year. Bought 6 gallons for $2 each, so have 3 gallons left from last year.


----------



## beachbum

Wally-World--Prestone RV/Marine Water system antifreeze. Didn't know they made the stuff. $4.98--ripped off??? Says RV and Marine on the bottle, so I probably got a deal!!







Anyway, says RV and is pink. I MIGHT have to use it soon!!!
david


----------



## battalionchief3

Wal-mart. I got it for around 3$ a gallon?? I did mine and used 2.5 gallons. I kinda let a lot of it flow out to make sure it is all pink, im color blind so its a little hard for me to see that is really pink, I have to look at the puddle in the bottom.

I plan on reusing it this time. Just go to the low point drains and fill them back up. Why would it go bad? or wear out? it just sits their. Its not like anti-freeze in your car, just reuse it. Some will be lost but I bet I get 2 gallons out of it. I have to dewinterize in Dec since were going to Fla. A pita to re-do it twice but at least it will be warm









Make sure you have one of the fittings to suck it out of the bottle using the pump, SO much easier that way. 








http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...00&src=SRQB
( the little T fitting and hose is what you need, not the whole kit)


----------



## 2500Ram

Just buy a 24 -36" flex hose for your home toilet from a home center $5 tops. It's the same thread fitting our water pumps use, unscrew the fill side of the pump put on your flex hose and then other end into the bottle of antifreeze, turn on the pump run the antifreeze through the lines and your done 20 minutes tops with a beverage break, after you've drained the low point drains and turned the water bypass for the heater and drained the fresh water tank. Don't forget about the outside shower if you have one.

my method for 3 years and counting. I actually store the flex hose behind the water pump panel so I always know where it is.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Sayonara

LOWES


----------



## fspieg

Farm & Fleet $2.49


----------



## Moosegut

Depending on what part of the country you are in, Lowes may have it. When I closed up my cottage in PA I got it at lowes. If you are in an area where people winterize lake houses, cottages, camps etc., the hardware stores will carry it.


----------



## Scoutr2

The Wal-Mart nearest us is good at putting the same product in two or more places, with different prices at each place. On the shelf with the RV supplies, they had the Prestone RV Anti-Freeze marked $4.98 per gallon. But on the main aisle, they had and end-cap display with the price at $2.98 per gallon.

The end-cap on the next aisle had another brand name RV Anti-Freeze (can't recall) for $2.09. That's what I bought - and I splurged for 3 gallons. So it pays to shop around, even within the same store. (I'm not sure how the cash register might have charged with the scanner - probably the $2.98 price.) I pointed out this discrepancy out to the department manager, and I told him that I would not buy it for that price and was headed out to buy it somewhere else when I discovered the end-cap. I explained that most people would walk out with the $5.98 price displayed, because you can buy it cheaper at the dealer. He went back and immediately changed the displayed price.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just remember the price of gas while shopping around could make the cost higher in the end


----------



## shaela21

I picked up mine at Home Depot, and I know that Canadian Tire also carries it.


----------



## boats313

I buy mine at Wal-Mart, but go in the spring when they are trying to get rid of it. I think I saw it for under 2 bucks last April.


----------

